# Unsuccessful tie while mating. Now what?



## migueltwin2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi, my 2 virgin schnauzers have been together for about 5 days now and haven't had a successful tie. However, when they tried again this morning, the female got away and his penis was fully erect and stayed out for about 10 minutes. While he was erect, the female got extremely excited, was jumping around, mounting him, and then began backing into him and tried to get him to mount her again, but he didn't move at all. I don't think there was an actual tie, I called my vet and she said this is normal for dogs who are virgins, and to keep them separated. I'm just seeing if anyone has had a similar experience? Any advice? 

Please don't waste your time or my time with any bashing on breeding. I want my dog to experience this natural phenomenon that god gave to all creatures before we neuter him. I am ready to take on the puppies, and I support SPCA. Thanks.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

migueltwin2 said:


> Hi, my 2 virgin schnauzers have been together for about 5 days now and haven't had a successful tie. However, when they tried again this morning, the female got away and his penis was fully erect and stayed out for about 10 minutes. While he was erect, the female got extremely excited, was jumping around, mounting him, and then began backing into him and tried to get him to mount her again, but he didn't move at all. I don't think there was an actual tie, *I called my vet and she said this is normal for dogs who are virgins, and to keep them separated.* I'm just seeing if anyone has had a similar experience? Any advice?
> 
> Please don't waste your time or my time with any bashing on breeding. I want my dog to experience this natural phenomenon that god gave to all creatures before we neuter him. I am ready to take on the puppies, and I support SPCA. Thanks.


i'm not sure what advise you want. your vet has already given you sound advise, what she hasn't mentioned is the risks that can be involved in letting two maiden dogs mate without someone experienced there in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Good Lord! School holidays already?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

A few suggestions:

1. The dog doesn't know what to do. 
2. The bitch isn't ready.
3. The male is gay.
4. They have decided they don't want to procreate add to the unwanted dog population.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

migueltwin2 said:


> Hi, my 2 virgin schnauzers have been together for about 5 days now and haven't had a successful tie. However, when they tried again this morning, the female got away and his penis was fully erect and stayed out for about 10 minutes. While he was erect, the female got extremely excited, was jumping around, mounting him, and then began backing into him and tried to get him to mount her again, but he didn't move at all. I don't think there was an actual tie, I called my vet and she said this is normal for dogs who are virgins, and to keep them separated. I'm just seeing if anyone has had a similar experience? Any advice?
> 
> Please don't waste your time or my time with any bashing on breeding. I want my dog to experience this natural phenomenon that god gave to all creatures before we neuter him. I am ready to take on the puppies, *and I support SPCA*. Thanks.


Oh, that makes irresponsible breeding ok then


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

migueltwin2 said:


> Hi, my 2 virgin schnauzers have been together for about 5 days now and haven't had a successful tie. However, when they tried again this morning, the female got away and his penis was fully erect and stayed out for about 10 minutes. While he was erect, the female got extremely excited, was jumping around, mounting him, and then began backing into him and tried to get him to mount her again, but he didn't move at all. I don't think there was an actual tie, I called my vet and she said this is normal for dogs who are virgins, and to keep them separated. I'm just seeing if anyone has had a similar experience? Any advice?
> 
> Please don't waste your time or my time with any bashing on breeding. I want my dog to experience this natural phenomenon that god gave to all creatures before we neuter him. I am ready to take on the puppies, and I support SPCA. Thanks.


Firstly, because there wasn't a tie doesn't mean there won't be pups. If he penetrated her, she could be pregnant.

But, this is like putting two twelve year old kids together and expecting them to get it right.

Your vet's advice is very sound. With a maiden bitch and an unproven stud dog, the potential for injury is very real. What did you do whilst he was exposed and clearly in pain? (This is why he wasn't interested in the bitch whilst in that state).

I'm not being harsh I hope, but from what you've described, you don't know what you're doing, your dog doesn't know what he's doing and neither does the bitch.

I realise you want him to have some 'fun', but I bet he wasn't having any when he was fully exposed and hurting.

Please do as your vet has advised. Separate them and keep them that way for the rest of her season.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I donate to the dogs trust, I won't, however, breed on from my dogs unless I am sure it's the right thing to do (full health testing, stud dog to match them, good temperament and conformation, proven working ability), not because I want them to experience any natural phenomena. One possible *natural* outcome of whelping is death, let's hope your bitch, or pups, doesn't have to go through that one, or the risks of injury from inexperienced breeders just allowing their dogs to procreate, all natural of course. 

PS my dogs see dead people.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Have they both had their eyes tested?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm reasonably sure (as anyone can be) that dogs don't believe in God.... but Schnauzers are well known to be devil worshippers.

PS: If God gave them the right to enjoy sex, why hasn't S/He invented canine condoms yet? Not wanting to sound blasphemous, but all these dogs happily getting their ends away has resulted in a horrendous overpopulation issue with thousands being euthanised because they are unwanted. Where's God in this? The rescues would love God to solve the problem, overnight if possible....


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

migueltwin2 said:


> Hi, my 2 virgin schnauzers have been together for about 5 days now and haven't had a successful tie. However, when they tried again this morning, the female got away and his penis was fully erect and stayed out for about 10 minutes. While he was erect, the female got extremely excited, was jumping around, mounting him, and then began backing into him and tried to get him to mount her again, but he didn't move at all. I don't think there was an actual tie, *I called my vet and she said this is normal for dogs who are virgins, and to keep them separated*. I'm just seeing if anyone has had a similar experience? Any advice?


My advice is to follow your vets advice bolded above. Keep them separated.



migueltwin2 said:


> Please don't waste your time or my time with any bashing on breeding. I want my dog to experience this natural phenomenon that god gave to all creatures before we neuter him. I am ready to take on the puppies, and I support SPCA. Thanks.


And here I thought this was going to be another run-of-the-mill boring I want to breed my dog post.
Bringing in god, and the SPCA while also directing members on how the post should be responded to all in 3 lines. Awesome.

Let me save you some grief for future forum posts.
1. Telling folks what not to comment on is the surest way to get exactly those comments.
2. God and dog breeding dont mix. Ever. Leave that to the flat earthers and creationists. Great material there.
3. Saying youre ready to take on the puppies as evidence of your preparedness to breed responsibly simply highlights your lack of preparedness.

Leave the breeding to the experts, neuter your dogs, and enjoy them as pets.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

So you support rescue BUT you're bringing yet more pups into the world when you must know those rescues are crammed full...?

It's nothing to do with wanting your dog to enjoy this 'natural' experience. That's nonsense and you know it.

I suspect what you're thinking about is the money you think you'll make for the pups.

Be advised that people are far more aware of health testing now - if your dogs haven't had any breed tests that are needed, you may well end up with all the pups still at home. And where will they end up......? Rescue :mad2:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

[youtube_browser]wy04c-6DEgE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I surely do hope that you've had the relevant health tests done like eyes etc and not just put them together and hoped for the best if you want him to experience this 'natural phenomenon'


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm reasonably sure (as anyone can be) that dogs don't believe in God.... but Schnauzers are well known to be devil worshippers.
> 
> PS: If God gave them the right to enjoy sex, why hasn't S/He invented canine condoms yet? Not wanting to sound blasphemous, but all these dogs happily getting their ends away has resulted in a horrendous overpopulation issue with thousands being euthanised because they are unwanted. Where's God in this? The rescues would love God to solve the problem, overnight if possible....


There's one to go on dragons den with (Canine condoms) lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Kirstyrebe said:


> There's one to go on dragons den with (Canine condoms) lol


Already invented I believe, and you can buy a canine sex toy for your dog to hump if you so wish.


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Already invented I believe, and you can buy a canine sex toy for your dog to hump if you so wish.


Are you bloody well joking?! I'm too scared to even Google that!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Kchip said:


> Are you bloody well joking?! I'm too scared to even Google that!


Nope, you can buy a dog sex toy for your dog, there was a post a couple of years ago about them, bizarre looking things!


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Nope, you can buy a dog sex toy for your dog, there was a post a couple of years ago about them, bizarre looking things!


Good grief whatever next.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Kchip said:


> Good grief whatever next.


I don't even want to think what absurdities people can stoop to next to be honest! I can't believe anyone would want to a) buy one, and b) watch their dog *perform*!! There are some very strange people in this world.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Already invented I believe, and you can buy a canine sex toy for your dog to hump if you so wish.


No way that's genius lmao


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Amazing how a troll can make a single post and get pages of replies!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

ElvieMogs said:


> Amazing how a troll can make a single post and get pages of replies!


LOL - true, but what you have to remember is that the poster is just one person, who has quite possibly just posted and run, but for that one poster there are thousands who are searching for information and will just read the thread (and are not even members). Good information is never wasted, nor is telling someone they are misguided in their reasons for breeding even if we believe they (and their dogs) are a lost cause.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, seems an apropos time to bring up The Dog Snobs sex toy or dog toy blogs....

Sex Toy or Dog Toy | The Dog Snobs


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

rocco33 said:


> LOL - true, but what you have to remember is that the poster is just one person, who has quite possibly just posted and run, but for that one poster there are thousands who are searching for information and will just read the thread (and are not even members). Good information is never wasted, nor is telling someone they are misguided in their reasons for breeding even if we believe they (and their dogs) are a lost cause.


Or if they look up contraception lmao


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kirstyrebe said:


> There's one to go on dragons den with (Canine condoms) lol


Yeah, but then the OP would probably say the dogs were devout Catholics


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah, but then the OP would probably say the dogs were devout Catholics


That made me laugh 😂


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Nope, you can buy a dog sex toy for your dog, there was a post a couple of years ago about them, bizarre looking things!


Charlie has 3.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Double post!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Charlie has 3.


What?! Of these?!  He must be insatiable!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Good heavens!  Does one just leave them lying around the house? What on earth does one tell guests?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

koekemakranka said:


> Good heavens!  Does one just leave them lying around the house? What on earth does one tell guests?


Never mind the guests what about the vicar!!!:ihih:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Absolutely ridiculous buying plastic humping toys for dogs



when the good lord provided sofa cushions.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Absolutely ridiculous buying plastic humping toys for dogs
> 
> when the good lord provided sofa cushions.


Aah but the plastic at least is wipe clean


----------

